# Share your Nintendo 3DS Friend Code here!



## Justin

Share your 3DS Friend Code in this thread!



Spoiler: Archive



*ACCLOVERM13* (Michelle)
4897 - 6031 - 7685

*ACMaster* ( ACMaster )
5069 - 4061 - 7434

*aikatears* (Nina)
5241 - 2638 - 2241

*AndyB* (Andy)
0619 - 3598 - 3960

*AnimalCrossingCF* (asaph)
0774 - 4289 - 4855

*Bacon Boy* (Alfred)
0173 - 1299 - 3353

*BellBringerGreen* (James)
4425 -1773 - 9430

*Belle* (Bellkirup)
2320-7215-1190

*Benmjy* (Ben)
1203 - 9240 - 1897

*Blackbeltnick95* (Nick)
0903 - 2738 - 5052

*bloop2424* (★☆βlo♂ρ?☆★)
5284 - 1450 - 5314

*Brad* (Brad)
5300 - 8918 - 6770

*brewster22* (Cpt. Fox)
0645 - 5799 - 4878

*BroccliManRob* (Rob)
3780 - 9496 - 8054

*Callie*
0430 - 8287 - 3596

*CaptainTutu* (K-Pure)
0989-2790-0216

*Cent *(Voldemort)
0791 - 2759 - 5047

*Chocolatemilk2000* (Noah)
3050 - 7763 - 3150

*Cinnabunnie* (Winnie)
0791-1097-3215

*Cloudkitty* (Desilu)
2251 - 3960 - 3228

*CocoBella* (CocoBella)
3282 - 2055 - 2922

*Cottonball* (Kelsi)
2578-3627-7162

*CraigDaddy21* (Craig)
0302 - 1083 - 7008

*crazyredd45* (CrazyRedd4)
0430 - 8323 - 3061

*DaggerQ* (Quinn N.)
2664 - 2288 - 0839

*Darkwind* (T.J.)
3738 - 0159 - 1405

*Dalie* (Dalie)
3179 - 7198 - 1507

*darklink 50* (darklink50)
4939-9040-9155

*Doctor Nebula* (Doctor)
2251 - 4115 - 6367

*Draco Roar* (Chris)
0301 - 9777 - 3659

*DustBunnii* (Caitlyn)
0189 - 8247 - 0463

*Fame* (Bella)
3050 - 7933 - 6394

*Elissa* (elissa;3)
2964 - 9169 - 2923

*Entei Slider* (Adam)
4382 - 1970 - 1742

*Fillfall* (Andreas)
3437 - 3215 - 9626

*Fire_Fist* (Jason)
2449 - 4607 - 1442

*Flutterfairy* (Hazell)
5386 - 7557 - 7193

*Flying Mint Bunny* (Emma)
1590 - 5149 - 5135

*Fontana* (Sean)
0387 - 8799 - 9630

*Gnome* (Sean)
1289 - 8250 - 4872

*Gorgonara* (Spike)
0533 - 4732 - 8558

*hahahaqnie* (QQ)
4828 - 4486 - 0656

*Hero of Winds* (CupofMilk)
1805 - 2676 - 1253

*Hey, Listen!* (Nate)
2852 - 7029 - 0686

*Ian* (Ian)
2578-3209-0848

*Jake.* (Jake)
4382 - 1996 - 1801

*jebug29* (Jesse)
1805 - 2170 - 5611

*Julie* (Julie)
0103-9487-0737

*Jeremy*
0430 - 8278 - 7210

*Justin*
3737 - 9525 - 5772

*Kaiaa*
1891 - 1352 - 0237

*keybug55* (Marissa)
3050 - 7991 - 7234

*KirbyHugger8D* (Gingie)
2535 - 3753 - 1335

*KlopiTackle* (James)
1805 - 2866 - 0189

*KoolKitteh* (Rawr)
5455 - 9399 - 9313

*Lauren*
5043 - 1546 - 3647

*Leangle* (Leangle)
3539 - 9635 - 3928

*Leon* (Leon)
0344 - 9302 - 8201

*Lilnoo* (Neave)
0919-9659-5724

*Litwick* (Mameshiba)
3480 - 2596 - 2404

*Lobo*
3823 - 8537 - 1194

*Lotus* (Lot?s)
1375 - 8267 - 0554

*LoveMcQueen* (Stephen)
4682 - 9546 - 2991

*m12* (Marcelo)
3609 - 1046 - 2821

*Mairmalade* (Mar)
3325 - 1297 - 9724

*Marceline* (Llama)
3437 - 4108 - 0073

*MasterC* (Mikhail)
3007 - 8253 - 4307

*MDofDarkheart* (Cynthia)
4339 - 2801 - 8994

*Micah*
2793 - 0714 - 0844

*Miyac* (Letty)
3883 - 5448 - 8372

*mlnintendo97* (Mike)
4871 - 3389 - 5446

*Morkie*
1461 - 6294 - 9845

*natasha*
1891 - 1231 - 8541

*NanoStar*
0216 - 0805 - 5659

*NathanSalsa* / *rRaDiiCaLl* (Nathan)
1332 - 7832 - 4933

*NinjanaMin* (Molly)
0130 - 1993 - 2096

*[Nook]*
2363 - 5630 - 7977

*oath2order* (Andrew)
3136-7527-2424

*Pachireecko* (Alan)
3909 - 7722 - 3008

*Papaner* (Ner)
5155 - 4369 - 1787

*Phil*
1332 - 7705 - 4957

*Pontus* (Jokoko)
4854-7777-6477

*Purrl* (Emmy)
2036-6769-8109
*Psychonaut* (John)
3995 - 6669 - 8895

*QuickKidQuips*
1118 - 0233 - 0588

*rafren* (Patrick)
0387 - 8796 - 9664

*Randy1936* (R?ndy)
1891 - 2548 - 0886

*Ravenmist* (Raven)
4768-7932-9806

*ringleader*
3523 - 2237 - 6586

*Ron Ronaldo* (Ronaldo)
0473 - 7879 - 7780

*Rukiian*
5455 - 9487 - 3370

*Ryan* (Viren)
4425 - 1650 - 5707

*satellitestorm* (Jacinta)
2707 - 3050 - 1817

*SecondSider* (Jaime)
3050-7602-1657

*ShadoMaster* (Christian)
1375 - 7215 - 4196

*Shadow Jolteon* (Andrew)
0387 - 8857 - 1884

*Sharkaboo* (Gigi/Shark)
4983 - 5007 - 0497

*ShinyYoshi* (Alli)
2363 - 5760 - 2057

*Sian*
0173-2503-1285

*Simmiy* (Simmiy)
3222 - 5882 - 6985

*SockHead* (SockHead)
4425 - 1466 - 4485

*Sodadog* (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

*SonicPinhead*
0516 - 7340 - 3229

*souljahbill* (Quantrell)
2509 - 1310 - 6134

*Spamurai* (spamurai)
2680 - 9554 - 4176

*StarlightSheWolf* (Ellie)
2105 - 9113 - 5390

*Superpenguin* (Nick)
3523 - 2637 - 3478

*SSgt. Garrett* (Garrett)
0516 - 7449 - 2046

*Starbearr* (Gracey)
5069 - 4052 - 4841

*Suiseiseki* (Euan) 
4339 - 3704 - 7181

*Suttonmitchell* (Mitch)
2208 - 4425 - 4567

*TheBigJC7777777* (JCnator|NA)
4124 - 5032 - 5582

*Tide of Dreams* (Dream wave)
1676 - 3813 - 5451

*TokyoRose* (Ellie) 
1934-1512-3724

*Tom* (Trent)
5155 - 2910 - 8321

*Traceguy* (Traceguy)
2449 - 4864 - 0280

*Treasu(red)* (Jane)
0044 - 3193 - 3903

*Trundle* (Aiden)
2234 - 7325 - 3456

*Tudor16* (Tudor)
1203 - 9225 - 0241

*Tyeforce* (Tye)
1118 - 0227 - 9186

*untoastedwaffles* (Paul)
3609 - 1270 - 1544

*VillageDweller* (Harry)
4339 - 2505 - 7856

*Wallytehcat* (Jamie)
2595-0532-0032

*Wrathie*
4553 - 9947 - 1315

*xAlvinX*
4725 - 8072 - 7060

*Xan* (XanXan)
4210 - 4067 - 0511

*Yonah* (Spongie)
4184 - 1675 - 1261

*Yokie*
0130 - 1943 - 1523

*Yuffie* (Yuffie)
1676 - 3741 - 0972

*Zaoth*
4210-4037-5949


----------



## BellGreen

BellBringerGreen (James)
4425-1773-9430


----------



## Jake

You're a babe. This badly needed doing again.


anyway, I think you should go through the members and get rid of people who haven't been active for a few months;

and mine still says;
Bidoof (Jake)

be a babe and fix that please :3


----------



## BellGreen

^Agreed. Needed a firm update.

Glad to see my name on now

You should do it for the wii, Jubs


----------



## PapaNer

Papaner (Ner)
5155-4369-1787


----------



## Randy1936

Since getting my 3DS XL, I put mine in my signature.


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> anyway, I think you should go through the members and get rid of people who haven't been active for a few months;
> 
> and mine still says;
> Bidoof (Jake)
> 
> be a babe and fix that please :3



I'll consider it, and fixed.



BellBringerGreen said:


> BellBringerGreen (James)
> 4425-1773-9430



Added.



BellBringerGreen said:


> You should do it for the wii, Jubs



The Wii is kind of a dead system now plus Wii codes aren't universal so it isn't even useful for City Folk. There will definitely be a Wii U thread though. (hopefully with usernames, not friend codes... come on Nintendo)




PapaNer said:


> Papaner (Ner)
> 5155-4369-1787



Added.



Randy1936 said:


> Since getting my 3DS XL, I put mine in my signature.



Added.


----------



## Trundle

Hmm, tell me if you're adding me, I'll add you back.
Aiden
2234 - 7325 - 3456

I love my code haha.


----------



## BroccliManRob

Tell me if you add me (personal messaging is easier for me but it doesn't matter)
Rob 
Friend Code: 3780-9496-8054


----------



## BroccliManRob

Trundle, I added you! My code: 3780-9496-8054


----------



## Leon

Please message me if you add me. 

Leon (Leon)
0344-9302-8201


----------



## KlopiTackle

KlopiTackle (James)
1805-2866-0189


----------



## elissa

Elissa( elissa;3)
2964-9169-2923
Message me if you add me =)


----------



## CraigDaddy21

CraigDaddy21 (Craig)
0302-1083-7008
Let me know when you've added me. Thanks


----------



## JKDOS

Traceguy (Traceguy)
2449-4864-0280


----------



## Justin

Updated first post with everyone.


----------



## BroccliManRob

Justin I added you. My *Friend Code: 3780-9496-8054* (*Rob*)


----------



## JCnator

Here's my North American 3DS Friend Code. I would add my Japanese one if I can, but then, I'll end up playing mostly on my NA 3DS anyway if I exclude Animal Crossing.

TheBigJC7777777 (JCnator|NA)
4124 - 5032 - 5582


----------



## BroccliManRob

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here's my North American 3DS Friend Code. I would add my Japanese one if I can, but then, I'll end up playing mostly on my NA 3DS anyway if I exclude Animal Crossing.
> 
> TheBigJC7777777 (JCnator|NA)
> 4124 - 5032 - 5582


I added you. My Friend Code: *3780-9496-8054* (*Rob*)


----------



## DaggerQ

DaggerQ (Quinn N.)
2664-2288-0839


----------



## Jeremy

Now you can also put your FC in your profile so it shows under your name.


----------



## CraigDaddy21

When you can, just delete The 64 power, that was me before I got a 3ds xl
thanks


----------



## BellGreen

I like this better than the sidebar thing because we actually get the MII NAMES.

But I guess it's not really needed when one person already entered the name.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Fire_Fist (Jason)
2449-4607-1442

Tell me if you add me, and I might just add you back.


----------



## Micah

Shoot me a message if you add me. I've been looking for some new 3DS friends.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mairmalade (Mar)
FC: 3325-1297-9724

Please message me beforehand if you add me. Don't want a flood of people I've never talked to.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Like I believe I said in the last thread before it got canned, shoot me a message here or Twitter if you got one so I can add you back.


----------



## Anna

Can some people add me I have 12 friends >.>


----------



## Darkwind

Darkwind (T.J.)
3738-0159-1405

Might as well Plop my code in the slot.


----------



## Caius

Zr388 (Zr388)
1993 - 6925 - 5274


----------



## SodaDog

i have been renamed to sodadog


----------



## Colour Bandit

Flying Mint Bunny (Emma)
1590 - 5149 - 5135

Send me a pm here if you add me


----------



## Lotus

Lotus (Lot?s)
1375 - 8267 - 0554

Please send me a private message to me to know that you've added me


----------



## Wrathie83

Thought i'd jump on the band wagon too 

Wrathie
4553-9947-1315

Forgot to add, please send me a pm to let me know you've added me..etc..


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'll be deleting everyone I added last year from Tyeforce's thread so if you wanna add me, PM me! 

ShinyYoshi (Alli)
2363-5760-2057


----------



## untoastedwaffles

untoastedwaffles (Paul)
3609 - 1270 - 1544


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Michael
4871-3389-5446


----------



## CocoBella

CocoBella(CocoBella)
3282-2055-2922


----------



## Justin

Thread updated, think I got everyone. Let me know if I missed you.



SodaDog said:


> i have been renamed to sodadog



That's nice but I have no idea what you were on the list before so it's rather difficult to update you.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Thread updated, think I got everyone. Let me know if I missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice but I have no idea what you were on the list before so it's rather difficult to update you.



ToontownLeroy (Loop)
2148 - 8138 - 5318

^ that's him


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> ToontownLeroy (Loop)
> 2148 - 8138 - 5318
> 
> ^ that's him



How did you... Well, thanks!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> How did you... Well, thanks!



my nickname is memory man, but i only remember useless pieces of information and not vital stuff like school work
i wifi'd with him when I played CF and he was called toontownleroy and i recognized his avatar.

So then I turn on my 3DS and check the FC 'cause i have him and they match
xoxo gossip bidoof


----------



## Stevey Queen

You can add me to the list if you want.

LoveMcQueen (Stephen)
4682-9546-2991


----------



## Dalie

Dalie (Dalie)
3179 - 7198 - 1507


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Suiseiseki (Euan) 
4339-3704-7181


----------



## Cloudkitty

Cloudkitty (Desilu)
2251-3960-3228

The only game I play online right now is Harvest Moon:A New Beginning (farm name is Haven).  That will definitely change once New Leaf comes out.


----------



## suttonmitchell

Suttonmitchell (Mitch)
2208-4425-4567


----------



## Petunia

..


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Justin said:


> *BellBringerGreen* (James)
> 4425 -1773 - 9430
> 
> *Jeremy*
> 0430 - 8278 - 7210
> 
> *Justin*
> 3737 - 9525 - 5772


I have added the three of you!


----------



## Dimension Witch

3DS Code: 4184-1675-1261
Name: Spongie


----------



## Julie

Julie (Julie)
0103-9487-0737


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Need people to add to my 3DS Friend Roster. I currently have under 10 people on my roster now, with 3 people that have been confirmed. Be sure to add me guys, I have plenty of spots left!


----------



## Hey Listen!

May as well do this.

Mii: Nate

Friendcode: 2852 - 7029 - 0686


----------



## oath2order

Mii: Andrew
3136-7527-2424


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

oath2order said:


> Mii: Andrew
> 3136-7527-2424



Added!


----------



## Julie

mlnintendo97 said:


> Need people to add to my 3DS Friend Roster. I currently have under 10 people on my roster now, with 3 people that have been confirmed. Be sure to add me guys, I have plenty of spots left!





Hey said:


> May as well do this.
> 
> Mii: Nate
> 
> Friendcode: 2852 - 7029 - 0686





oath2order said:


> Mii: Andrew
> 3136-7527-2424



added all of you!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Zr388 said:


> Zr388 (Zr388)
> 1993 - 6925 - 5274



Added!


----------



## Lauren

Lauren
5043-1546-3647

Just PM me so I can add you ^.^


----------



## oath2order

Julie said:


> Julie (Julie)
> 0103-9487-0737





Hey said:


> May as well do this.
> 
> Mii: Nate
> 
> Friendcode: 2852 - 7029 - 0686




Added!


----------



## Fame

Bella
3050-7933-6394


----------



## souljahbill

Quantrell: 2509-1310-6134

Let me know if you add me and I'll add you right back!


----------



## NanoStar

Hey all, my 3DS code is
0216-0805-5659
Please if you decide to add me message me ok 


(Note*-I highly recommend that you don't add me if you
1. don't own or play Mario Kart 7 
2. don't  own or play pokemon competitively(PB2/PW2) 
3. don't plan on getting AC:NL(witch I doubt)

I find it lame to just add people to your friends list just to fill in a spot on your list.
have a nice day .  )


----------



## Justin

Main post should be updated with everyone who posted up to this point. A couple of people did not follow the format and I still added them. 

However, from now on if you want on the list you must follow the format. It's already enough work updating the list, I don't need the extra work just because you can't follow simple instructions.

Thank you.


----------



## souljahbill

Justin said:


> Main post should be updated with everyone who posted up to this point. A couple of people did not follow the format and I still added them.
> 
> However, from now on if you want on the list you must follow the format. It's already enough work updating the list, I don't need the extra work just because you can't follow simple instructions.
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry. I didn't even see the official format. I just did what I saw other people doing without looking at the OP.


----------



## StarlightSheWolf

StarlightSheWolf (Ellie)
2105-9113-5390


----------



## Zaoth

Zaoth
4210-4037-5949


----------



## Dustbunnii

DustBunnii (Caitlyn)
0189-8247-0463

Let me know if you add me :3


----------



## Flutterfairy

Flutterfairy(Hazell)
5386-7557-7193

Pm me and I'll add you back~


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Blackbeltnick95 (Nick)
0903-2738-5052


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

souljahbill said:


> Quantrell: 2509-1310-6134



Added!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

MDofDarkheart (Cynthia)
4339-2801-8994

Please PM if you add me.

*I play*
1. Harvest Moon
2. Animal Crossing ( currently waiting for New Leaf)
3. Fire Emblem Awakening
4. Pokemon (waiting for Pokemon X!)


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

ACMaster ( ACMaster )
5069-4061-7434


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

KirbyHugger8D (Gingie)
2535-3753-1335

Oh by the way Gingie isn't me real name... I'm a ginger


----------



## Superpenguin

Superpenguin (Nick)
3523-2637-3478

Please PM or VM me if you add me.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Treasu(red) : Treasu(red)
0044 - 3193 - 3903


Edit: Lol Sorry Justin. Didn't follow the format.

I'll be getting: 
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Luigi's Mansion
Pokemon X

and I have exclusive animal crossing swapnote stationary if you'd like it


----------



## aikatears

aikatears (Nina)
5241-2638-2241

Got mk7, Resident Evil, Trendsetters and black 2 and waiting for new leaf and new pokemon
just send an pm if you are adding


----------



## Tudor16

Tudor16 (Tudor)
1203-9225-0241


just send me a PM if you add


----------



## Justin

List should be updated up until this point!


----------



## Anna

Please add me if you are buying luigis mansion or animal crossing I don't have many friends  haha

Anna (Anna)
3866-8703-0840


----------



## Jake

Anna said:


> Please add me if you are buying luigis mansion or animal crossing I don't have many friends  haha
> 
> Anna (Anna)
> 3866-8703-0840



u hav me i da only 1 tht matters <3


----------



## KarlaKGB

Add me, will be playing New Leaf when it comes out

Currently playing Pokemon Black 2 and will get Fire Emblem Awakening

1461-7623-0683


----------



## amped4jr88

amped4jr88 (Kacy)

0345-0374-8001


----------



## amped4jr88

Anna said:


> Please add me if you are buying luigis mansion or animal crossing I don't have many friends  haha
> 
> Anna (Anna)
> 3866-8703-0840


 I added you I have Luigis Mansion, and of course will be playing New Leaf a ton. Also swap note


----------



## Princess

4785 - 4635 - 7315


----------



## Shiny Star

My name is Sabs and this is my code...

2363-6260-3009 

I race quite a lot in Mario Kart 7 and hopefully when Animal Crossing: New Leaf is out, I'll have my gates open a lot. Feel free to add me. I'll happily add you back.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Kaijudomage (Sean)
0688-5412-6748

Might as well put this here, PM me if you add me.


----------



## Natalia's Leaves

Natalia's Leaves (Bippy)
1977-0897-2548

PM me if you add me!


----------



## N1nJar

N1nJar (N1nJar)
2750-1086-5677

Please PM me if you add me. Playing Luigi's Mansion 2. I'll be playing AC as well ^_^


----------



## laceydearie

Let me know if you add me, please.
Laceydearie (Rach)
3797-6418-8620


----------



## Roguefae

Roguefae (Rogue)
3668-7300-1035.
Please pm me if you add me. I'm primarily looking for players who are 25+. Will most likely be online on the weeknds.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I'm still not on the list.

Treasu(red) (Jane)
0044 - 3193 - 3903


----------



## Doctor Nebula

Doctor Nebula (Doctor)
2251 - 4115 - 6367


----------



## SecondSider

SecondSider (Jaime)
3050-7602-1657


----------



## Lilnoo

Lilnoo(Neave)
0919-9659-5724


----------



## belle

Belle (Bellkirup)
2320-7215-1190


----------



## Yuffie

Here's my code. Actually I can't play New Leaf now because of I live in germany.
But it would be nice when you can add me.

1676 - 3741 - 0972
Name: Yuffie


----------



## Cinnabunnie

Cinnabunnie (Winnie)
0791-1097-3215

I'm playing LM a lot right now until NL comes out, so add me if you're going to be playing either!


----------



## AndyB

*AndyB* (Andy)
0619 - 3598 - 3960


----------



## VillageDweller

VillageDweller (Harry)
4339 - 2505 - 7856


----------



## Jake

I've been really really really lazy with adding people back (I get so many messages then delete then 'cause I'm a rude lil ****) - so I've lost track of whose added me.

If you've added me send me a PM or visitor message and I'll add you back - I wont add back people I hardly know; and if you swapnote spam me I'll delete you.

I know Lauren added me b/cos I never deleted her VM so I'm adding her back now; as for everyone else - just drop me a message.


----------



## Simmiy

Hello,
I come from Germany/Black Forest.
My english is not so good but it works.am looking forward to new friends.
like to write in the letter box and will have the new ACNL.
My FC: 3222-5882-6985
Name: Simmiy.


----------



## gorgonara

Gorgonara (Spike)
FC: 0533-4732-8558

(◡‿◡✿) Add me if your not lame/weird and you're looking for someone to play with. I'm getting mario kart 7 soon s'yeah.


----------



## Marceline

Marceline (Llama)
3437-4108-0073


----------



## miyac

Miyac (Letty)
FC: 3883-5448-8372

Right now I'm playing Mario Kart 7 and Professor Layton, Pokemon too and of course will have AC:NL when it comes out! :3


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just a quick message, I've bought a new XL (a red one not the Animal Crossing one) but my brother has my old 3DS currently so please don't add my FC right now, I will post my brother's new FC when I have done a system transfer...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I know this isn't really needed, but can someone change my name to *mlnintendo97 (Mike)* instead of Michael as that is not the name on my 3DS Friend Code now.


----------



## CocoBella

Add me please

3ds 3282-2055-2922


----------



## Solar

My info is:
Benmjy (Ben)
1203-9240-1897

PM me if you add me and I'll be happy to add you back!


----------



## Cottonball

2578-3627-7162 

Add me~


----------



## keybug55

keybug55 (Marissa)
3050 - 7991 - 7234

Just pm me your fc so we can add eachother


----------



## Anna

Add me I will anyone back 
3866-8703-0840


----------



## Sharkaboo

Sharkaboo (Gigi/Shark)
4983 - 5007 - 0497


----------



## Brad

Brad (Brad)
5300 - 8918 -6770

My old 3DS was stolen. This is my new friend code.


----------



## Cottonball

Cottonball (Kelsi)
2578-3627-7162


----------



## iGamer65

Ian (Ian)
2578-3209-0848


----------



## Purrl

Purrl (Emmy)
2036-6769-8109


----------



## darklink50

darklink 50 (darklink50)
4939-9040-9155

added you please add me thanks

added you please add me thanks 

added you please add me thanks gigi

added you please add me thanks anna


----------



## WelshGirl

Sian
0173-2503-1285


----------



## CaptainTutu

CaptainTutu (K-Pure)

0989-2790-0216


----------



## satellitestorm

satellitestorm (Jacinta)
2707 - 3050 - 1817

'Jacinta' is not my name, but it's my sister's. I can't do anything about that <_<
Please send a PM if you want to add me.


----------



## TokyoRose

TokyoRose (Ellie) 
1934-1512-3724


----------



## Hamusuta

If i do a system transfer does my friend code remain the same?


----------



## CaptainTutu

Hamusuta said:


> If i do a system transfer does my friend code remain the same?



Yes it does, i just upgraded to an XL a few weeks ago. Everything is there, play coins, play and step data. You do have to download apps & games again, but it's all saved within the system, it acknowledges what you bought so you're able to download it again


----------



## spamurai

*Spamurai* (spamurai)
2680 - 9554 - 4176


----------



## Pontus

Pontus (Jokoko)
4854-7777-6477


----------



## Wallytehcat

Wallytehcat (Jamie)
Friend code: 2595-0532-0032
Feel free to pm me and add me if you want and I like sending swapnotes.


----------



## ConiBear

Here's mine! Please let me know if you are adding me =)

hahahaqnie (QQ)
4828 - 4486 - 0656


----------



## Ravenmist

Ravenmist (Raven)
4768-7932-9806

just pm me if you added me


----------



## Ravenmist

sorry for the double post my comp screwed up


----------



## Hero of Winds

Hero of Winds (CupofMilk)
1805 - 2676 - 1253


----------



## Justin

A big thank you to Prof Gallows for updating the first post for me as I'm a lazy bum I have too many other things to do at the moment!


----------



## Gandalf

Gandalf (Ben)
2492-4140-2086


----------



## Gradeon Magus

Leangle (Leangle)
3539 - 9635 - 3928 

Eternal lurker of the IRC channel D:


----------



## Caius

leangle said:


> Leangle (Leangle)
> 3539 - 9635 - 3928
> 
> Eternal lurker of the IRC channel D:



NOT ANYMORE


----------



## DeviousKit

DeviousKit (Kit)
3523 - 2374 - 2630


----------



## Sheep

It's in my Siggy

Would appreciate if you sent me a PM on here saying that you added me.


----------



## Entei Slider

Hey Justin, if you could swap my code to:

Entei Slider (Adam)
3926-4900-1514

That'd be awesome. Sorry about the change, but I'm fairly certain I'll be using the XL more than the original now, and with the AC:NL release on the horizon, I figured I should start adding people on this one instead.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Justin, please swap my code and username. My username used to be Tide of Dreams,now it is Tide of Wonders.
My new code is 0774 - 4749 - 3206.


----------



## marshmallowXO

marshMallowXO- friendcode: 3067-4329-4578


----------



## Murru

Murru (Murru)
3883 - 5583 - 3470


----------



## Quichy

This is my code, hello everybody! 
Quichy (Quichy)
1504-6858-3379


----------



## siderealotion

siderealotion (Julien ●ω●)

0447 - 5852 - 8931

Feel free to add me since I'm just building my 3DS library and I don't have any friends yet. PMs beforehand would be nice and recommended.


----------



## AmaaDivine

Feel Free to add me! I'll be getting the game soon!

Grail (Amaa)
3797- 5797 - 4916


----------



## Gnome

Gnome (Sean)
3797-6541-0657

edit: Got a new 3DS


----------



## PewPewRissa

PewPewRissa (Rissa)
3823-8513-8427


----------



## tanukigirl

Tanuki
4640-0171-1605


----------



## dlz125

Added Tanuki, Gnome, Amaa, Quichy and Julien
My friend code is 3454-0660-3721, Andrea 
Hit me up!


----------



## Raienryu

Raienryu (Elliot)
2122 - 6205 - 3664


----------



## Ionicfold

Ionicfold (Rich)
4983 - 6229 - 6146

Please ^^

Message me if you added me. Thanks.


----------



## Bones15

Bones15 (Ricky)

2766-8728-8389


----------



## digitalangel

digitalangel (Laura)

4167-4759-4954


----------



## digitalangel

Bones15 said:


> Bones15 (Ricky)
> 
> 2766-8728-8389





Ionicfold said:


> Ionicfold (Rich)
> 4983 - 6229 - 6146
> 
> Please ^^
> 
> Message me if you added me. Thanks.





Raienryu said:


> Raienryu (Elliot)
> 2122 - 6205 - 3664





dlz125 said:


> Added Tanuki, Gnome, Amaa, Quichy and Julien
> My friend code is 3454-0660-3721, Andrea
> Hit me up!





PewPewRissa said:


> PewPewRissa (Rissa)
> 3823-8513-8427





Gnome said:


> Gnome (Sean)
> 3797-6541-0657
> 
> edit: Got a new 3DS





AmaaDivine said:


> Feel Free to add me! I'll be getting the game soon!
> 
> Grail (Amaa)
> 3797- 5797 - 4916





siderealotion said:


> siderealotion (Julien ●ω●)
> 
> 0447 - 5852 - 8931
> 
> Feel free to add me since I'm just building my 3DS library and I don't have any friends yet. PMs beforehand would be nice and recommended.





Quichy said:


> This is my code, hello everybody!
> Quichy (Quichy)
> 1504-6858-3379



Heyyy i added you all to my friends list... hope you dont mind 

4167-4759-4954 (Laura)


----------



## 3DS Lover

5472-7031-8788 Name: luke


----------



## SeeTreePO

SeeTreePO (Marcus)
3754-6699-9676

- - - Post Merge - - -



digitalangel said:


> digitalangel (Laura)
> 
> 4167-4759-4954



I added you
3754-6699-9679(Marcus)


----------



## IndieMonster

IndieMonster (NdpnDmn)
2723-8629-2120

Feel free to add. If you do, please PM me. If i'll add you, i'll PM back.

Edit: Oh yes, and if you want to have some online fun, just send me a message, whether i should open my gate or you want to open yours. Thanks.


----------



## Hamusuta

Hamusuta (Zakarī)
(0404-6398-5090)


----------



## rocket

rocket (Rocket) 
1934-0683-0487


- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> Hamusuta (Zakarī)
> (0404-6398-5090)



i've added you!


----------



## Jas0n

Just got my 3DS today. I shall be stalkin' the list and adding all of the awesome people.

Jas0n (Jason)
1864-9322-5216


----------



## Robert Plant

Name: Tengu
City: Gensokyo

FC: 2406-5319-7519


----------



## Gearhead31

Where do people keep track of friends codes on the website?


----------



## LMS.211094

LMS.211094 (Leanne)
4398 - 8785 - 5562


----------



## Hamusuta

When are you going to update this Justin?


----------



## LMS.211094

i've been trying to get friends and only just found this forum, i am new to animal crossing and love it (it's taken over my life 
i've sent pm to everyone ive added, please add me back.
LMS.211094 (Leanne)
4398 - 8785 - 5562
thanks 
LMS.211094


----------



## MisterCheeseBE

MisterCheeseBE (Kamiel)
0920-0289-0306


----------



## SodaDog

Sodadog (TheSodaDog)
4055-3700-4762

My old one is gone.. so i got a new one!


----------



## charmed girl

Charmed Girl (chloe) 
4940-5826-9226


----------



## joku_muko

Please feel free to add my 3DS 0962-9963-7653 (Jesse). Please send PM so I can add you back.


----------



## LiL_Snake

LiL_Snake (Lil Snake)
3625-8756-8123

Please send me a PM if you add me and I'll add you back


----------



## tlcjs

hiya eveyone im tia and here is my code add away send me a message with your code 
1564-2883-2359


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I am currently adding Friend Codes again but only until Saturday, August 24. I will only accept requests from Senior Members and staff and if they have a Wi-Fi rating of 100%. Friend requests are to be send to me via private message on here or by contacting me on Nookipedia through my talk page (Only if you are following my policy! ). If I do not answer your request by Friday, I am either busy or I do not care to add you.


----------



## Psydye

Psydye (Erik)
3969 - 4769 - 0995

..As with others, P.M. if ya add meh!


----------



## Hamusuta

omg someone needs to update this.


----------



## joku_muko

joku_muko (Jesse)
4500 - 2473 - 3613

Please PM me if you add me. Right now playing Pokemon X the most!


----------



## Cobber

Cobber (Becky)
*5429-7380-4371*

_Tell me if you add me through my inbox. I will add everyone who sends me an inbox message.
_


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Name: Eva 

1805-2482-7196

PM me if you'd like to battle/trade on Pokemon X/Y, or play with me on ACNL.


----------



## NanoStar

NanoStar (Are-rell*)
0216-0805-5659

Just PM me when you add me or want to add me, I usually don't do in game
voice chat but if I really,really,really NEED to do it, I will.
Hope to battle and make friends ^-^


----------



## Ricardo

Need help with the Friend Safari: Missing a few types.
FC: 2122-6321-3510
Pokemon Y (playing as female because I have X also and I will be using a male there)
Defeated the Elite Four and Champion 
Main team is in Level 65+
pm me


----------



## demoness

FC: 5129 - 1467 - 6601 

Mostly playing Pokemon Y.  Not really far enough in the game yet for anyone to have a worthwhile battle with me yet, but if you're looking for more types for the Safari Zone (I certainly am), PM me that you're looking to add.  If you're looking to trade, I'll try to accommodate you if I can.


----------



## Lauraa

Lauraa (Laura)
1805 - 3527 - 0142

Just looking for friends ^__^ 
I'm playing AC:NL and pokemon X regularly.
I'm planning on starting to breed charmanders, fennekin and eevee (maybe more when I get bored of those)
I just passed the 7th gym, my team is around lvl 53 now, so I'm not really ready to battle yet.
Just send me a pm if you add me so I can add you


----------



## onsokumaru

Good day, 
Here I hope to get the chance to be part of anyone's 3DS friendlist who likes to use swapnote and plays animal crossing new leaf. Thanks!

FC: 4682-8548-5563


----------



## iLoveYou

iLoveYou ( Kayla <3 )
5386 - 8055 - 3978


----------



## bionic

bionic
2036-6583-7414


----------



## Haileykitten

Looking for friends   My FC in my siggy  

I have Pokemon X and my safari is GHOST. I have also defeated the Elite Four 

Please pm me


----------



## dollydaydream

My mii name is Lauren and my friend code 5129 0696 2980  I'm learning how to competitive battle on pokemon x as well so if you'd like a match please PM me


----------



## Alicexxx

Alice (Alice)
1805-2767-5256


----------



## Great Galaxy

Great Galaxy (John)
4355-9238-2260


----------



## RhinoK

Tony (2793-0582-3273) 

Looking for active, competitive players and someone that'd tell me my friend safari pokemon


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

K.k. Fanboy [321 go] 

Friend code on left


----------



## JeanGiraffe

JeanGiraffe (Sarah)
0533 - 4875 - 3134

(Btw guys I think the reason he wants it in this format is so he can easily copy and paste it to the list) ><


----------



## Zackzalok12345

Zackzalok12345 (Dr.Z)
3540-0285-8887


----------



## Midoriya

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) (Riley)
4441-8711-1884


----------



## heichou

Altaria (Gracie)
2337-4241-9246

I currently own Pokemon Y and ACNL.


----------



## Mentlegen

Mentlegen (Mentlegen)
4425-2112-4326


----------



## Phil

Phil (Phil)
2938-7444-1732

*Update my FC*


----------



## Boidoh

Boidoh (Boidoh)
0516-7750-0068


----------



## RhinoK

Tony
2793 0582 3273

I play Pokemon X and Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I had Mario Kart 7, but I lost it


----------



## Nagi

Nagi (ナギ)
4441-9212-2433

is this thread still being updated? haha...


----------



## Julum

Julum (Joey)
5412-9933-2792


----------



## N64dude

N64dude (Suleman)
0774-4490-5639


----------



## PoxyLemon

PoxyLemon (Poxy)
1349-6039-4821


----------



## L. Lawliet

L. Lawliet (Jacob)
2509 2089 0857


----------



## Hamusuta

is this ever gnna get updated


----------



## Loveknot11

Loveknot 11 (Sammi)
0018-0962-2208
I live in Japan. If anyone else lives here, I'd love to play with you! I'd love to play with any of you, it's just that the time difference makes town visits difficult...


----------



## Ellie2

Ellie2 (Ellie)
5086-2327-2307


----------



## SteveyTaco

SteveyTaco (Chris) 
1805 - 2676 - 1253

If anyone wants to play Mario kart 7 just pm me


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Atsuya
4124-5522-6526


----------



## Jake

I have a new 3ds idk what the FC is so i will update later but just posting so I don't forget

ok no need to worry nintendo did a system transfer ty


----------



## Caius

Cent (Voldemort)
0791-2759-5047


----------



## Geneve

kiwiturtle (Geneve)
5472-7981-7623


----------



## Reindeer

Reindeer
3652-1731-4201

Will there be a directory for NNIDs as well? :V


----------



## Locket

Star Fire (Summer)
0361-8347-7431 (if any of the numbers don't match my FC on the side bar, switch)


----------



## Xavia1234

Hi Add me,
Name: Antoniaxox
1650- 2708- 6872


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Cuteluka<3 (Charmy)
2380-4142-9693

Thaank you so much for this directory! I feel like i'm looking in a phone book... *-*


----------



## Pokeman

Add me, in the sig. name is Rune


----------



## Dark Light

Mii: Dark Light
FC: 3995-7876-9592


----------



## stumph

stumph (Melon)
1607-3758-8695


----------



## PrincessBella

PrincessBella (Lily)
3454-1552-2014


----------



## Labrontheowl

Labrontheowl (labron)
1435-4401-9310


----------



## LeAckerman

IcarusGamer (Lelee)
0044-3613-3028~


----------



## irishxprincess87

irishxprincess87 (Lauren)
3711 - 7311 - 8799


----------



## Mr. Kat

*Mr. Kat* | _Radi_
3625-9582-7097


----------



## Ghost Soda

999_Ghost_Soda - Ghost
3153-5343-2935


----------



## nyoreny

*nyoreny* (Reny)
4012 - 5142 - 2030


----------



## Puffy

Puffy (Jade)
4227-3239-1394


----------



## SteveyTaco

Stevey Taco (Blue)
0447 - 7653 - 1697

Anyone wanna play smash bros pm me.


----------



## Kirbylover

I'm a skilled player and always on this just let me know 

Kirbylover ~ Donna
1736-2143-6815


----------



## Pearls

GoldieJoan (Joan)
1650 - 1756 - 9254


----------



## uyumin

Lulu dog  (!)
1048-8221-2732


----------



## thisgame15

thisgame15 [anissa]
1220-6933-3093


----------



## Manazran

Manazran (Manazran)
3926 - 5748 - 5918


----------



## Sawyer2030

Sawyer2030 (?*Sawya)
1375-7880-9408


----------



## Goth

GaMERCaT (Joshua)
3754 - 8949 - 7341


----------



## KiloPatches

KiloPatches (Kilo)
0001 - 3639 - 2140

PM me if you add me!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Apple2012 (Green)
5301-0501-2553


----------



## seanrc

Seanrc (Sean)
3711-7562-1169

Pm me if you add me!


----------



## booshoe

booshoe(booshoe)
0361-7801-1416


----------



## vbunny

Vbunny (Philip)
2122 - 8239 - 7313

Please send me a PM if you add me!~


----------



## Holla

Holla (Holly)
4742-5654-2876


----------



## toricrossing

My friend code is 3883-7108-6742
My name is Tori


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

2122 - 8239 - 7313

lala bun bun


----------



## irlfairyprincess

3394-4585-9661
My name should be either Kanbei or Casey I think! (*^▽^*)


----------



## Shimmer

Might as well.

Megan
3067-5301-0551


----------



## Blaise2003

I'm Blaise!

< FC OVER HERE #toolazytotype


----------



## Alonious_Monk

AloniousMonk

*1435-5089-2651 *


----------



## kiamotors

4656-7535-9804


----------



## Kappn

0404-9066-7830 

Thanks


----------



## PlasmaPower

Why haven't I done this yet?

Anyways, my FC's 2208-5262-5373


----------



## K_is_For_KitKat

Heya! FC 1048-9307-7563


----------



## Ste

_Ste_ 1805-2195-8619


----------



## lilharper

i have three....3DS XL lilharper:0748-2768-5714 friend safari is dark with sableye
2DS lilharper:2036-7877-4060 normal with eevee, i nearly died when i found out >w<
New 3DS XL Matt:1066-1744-3118 grass with nothing good and also my New leaf town of Eevee with Mayor Matt


----------



## brownboy102

Why not?
2578-3678-8456


----------



## Xerolin

Layla
4012-6284-6310


----------



## Nemo The Fish

Nemo
3625-8027-7612


----------



## windloft

Marla
197 - 0183 - 0176


----------



## sharcii

beep beep lettuce 0061-3812-7061


----------



## Dio_Brando

My code is 5026-4629-4768 give me a heads up if you add me and I'll add you back.


----------



## Flare

Hey! 
2363-7048-9404
Usually play ACNL or Pokemon Moon. Also enjoy playing Smash occasionally.


----------



## Flare

Enjoy playing Mario Kart 7 as well!


----------



## vbunny

Mines next to my profile. Lately it's been Mhgen (pretty hopeful for a localization of MHXX) but I also check in with ACNL. Drop me a line if you add me or if you want an hr72 pal to assist in quests (gotta learn to use charge blade somehow )


----------



## Sarafina7

Sarafina
2552-5835-5499

I play ACNL, Pokemon Sun and Pokemon X.


----------



## KairiKeybasH

Here 4184-6032-7226

For anything Animal Crossing, Smash or Pok?mon.


----------



## Anjackson1003

Amanda, check for my code to the left. I've been playing a lot of ACNL and Fantasy Life lately!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

Sure
AWESOME (all caps) 0791 5251 9023
Right now I'm playing ACNL WA , HMSV, RF4 but hey anything to help a fellow gamer
Games: ACNL Welcome Amibo, Tomodachi Life, Fantasy Life DLC, Story of Seasons Trio of Towns, Nintendogs & Cats Style Savvy Fashion Forward

See  profile and or sig for full games 
PM me if you have added me
Happy Gaming -PiXel

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sure
AWESOME (all caps) 0791 5251 9023
Right now I'm playing ACNL WA , HMSV, RF4 but hey anything to help a fellow gamer
Games: ACNL Welcome Amibo, Tomodachi Life, Fantasy Life DLC, Story of Seasons Trio of Towns, Nintendogs & Cats Style Savvy Fashion Forward

See  profile and or sig for full games 
PM me if you have added me
Happy Gaming -PiXel


----------



## Elijo

3DS: 1263-7156-5398
Anything New Leaf related!
Send a message on my profile if you have added me!


----------



## Kotori

Please, tell me if you add me(◠‿◠✿)
✿✿✿
Kotori 
FC: 2337-5385-0532


----------



## Mayor Jack

My FC is down below! Anyone who wants to be friends lmk. I mainly just play ACNL but sometimes I play a bit of Kirby: Triple Deluxe, Mario Kart 7 and ACHHD.


----------



## chesty

My FC is: 3669-3357-4944
I play of course Animal Crossing new leaf, Mario Kart 7 (sometimes), and i also have Super Smash but i barely play it. As for offline games, i play Warioware Gold (amazing game, totally recommended), Super Mario Maker, Super Mario 3d Land, Rhythm Heaven. I also have DKR2, Kirby Triple Deluxe and Cave Story, but i dont play them either.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Hope everyone has fun on AC switch with friends


----------

